# GP100 choice



## newguy07 (Feb 9, 2007)

.I think I have decided on getting one of the GP100s as my first handgun. However I am now debating between the 4inch barrel with adjustable sights and the 3 inch with fixed sights. My primary use will be target shooting out in the backyard or at the range, possibly shooting coyotes if they get to close to the horse pasture. Thought about possibly using for hunting if I get the 4 inch also. However, once I get familiar and accustomed to the gun I would also like to be able to carry it. I wouldnt be carrying it everyday but mainly when I go hiking or camping, or am in unfamiliar and or isolated areas. I have looked at the 4 inch barrel and think it may be slightly on the large size to carry so I started considering the 3 inch. Which would you suggest to best fit my overall useage? Also would the 3 inch have more kick/recoil then the 4inch? Would there be a big difference in accuacy? Any other differences should know about? How valuable is having the adjustable sight? Again, sorry for all the questions but this is my first handgun


----------



## newguy07 (Feb 9, 2007)

I think I have decided on getting one of the GP100s as my first handgun. However I am now debating between the 4inch barrel with adjustable sights and the 3 inch with fixed sights. My primary use will be target shooting out in the backyard or at the range, possibly shooting coyotes if they get to close to the horse pasture. Thought about possibly using for hunting if I get the 4 inch also. However, once I get familiar and accustomed to the gun I would also like to be able to carry it. I wouldnt be carrying it everyday but mainly when I go hiking or camping, or am in unfamiliar and or isolated areas. I have looked at the 4 inch barrel and think it may be slightly on the large size to carry so I started considering the 3 inch. Which would you suggest to best fit my overall useage? Also would the 3 inch have more kick/recoil then the 4inch? Would there be a big difference in accuacy? Any other differences should know about? How valuable is having the adjustable sight? Again, sorry for all the questions but this is my first handgun


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Newguy07,

I've merged the two threads to avoid confusion.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

From your post the way I read it you need two guns at lease. The 3" for packing and a 4" or 6" for plinking and target. If your going to try and take yot's I woud get a 6" with a 2x scope. Most shots on them suckers is in the 50+ yard range. Heck everybody needs more guns. Good luck.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Go with the 4inch, adjustable sight model.


----------



## newguy07 (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok thanks, but getting both isnt an option. My main questions are does the 3 inch have more recoil then the 4 inch, and is the 4 inch adjustable going to be much more accurate then then 3 inch fixed. If the answer is no to both I would be better off getting the 3 inch. If it is yes to both I better get the 4.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The 3inch will have more muzzle flip and blast than the 4inch.
The longer barrel and adjustable sights will make the 4inch easier to shoot accurately than the 3inch.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

If target shooting and hunting is your primary reason for buying it, get the four inch. It will also make you a nice carry gun.

The 3"er is a wonderful carry package. It has a great balance to it.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

If you want to hunt or shoot coyotes, I'd say get the 4" (but the 6" would be better). The ONLY reason to get a 3" is for carry, especially considering the fixed sights. Sounds to me like you'd be happier with the 4".


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> If target shooting and hunting is your primary reason for buying it, get the four inch. It will also make you a nice carry gun.
> 
> The 3"er is a wonderful carry package. It has a great balance to it.


I agree totally. Also, you must not rule out the 4" version for ccw. My two main ccw's are a S&W 19 and a 586, both with 4" barrels. I carry both in a Bianchi IWB holster as easily as a J frame while wearing shorts and a dark colored T shirt. You would be surprised at how many folks can carry a duty sized handgun with no problem at all. Just my $.02 worth.


----------

